# Italian A1 League - Tourn 6th



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Lottomatica Rome-Oregon Scientific Cantù *71-62* 
Metis Varese-Skipper Bologna *71-72* 
Breil Milan-Benetton Treviso *91-102* 
Lauretana Biella-Roseto Basket Town *88-77*
Coop Nordest Trieste-Viola R.Calabria *100-85* 
Scavolini Pesaro-Pompea Naples *78-80* 
Mabo Livorno-Air Avellino *90-80* 
Teramo Basket-Snaidero Udine *95-83* 
Sicilia Messina-Montepaschi Siena *71-81*


Top scorer 
Keith Carter (Teramo) *37* points
Charlie Bell (Livorno) *34* 

Top Rebounder
Rashard Griffith (Rome) *15* rebounds
Gianluca Lulli (Teramo) *14* ( a SG !!!!) 

More news later


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

skipper keeps on rollin'. 6-0.

möttölä only 4pts/4rbs, but still 24 minutes. good game defensively?

about another finn, do you know anything about teemu rannikko of pesaro? when is he expected to be back on court? when he "broke" his knee in the summer, the estimated time of return was around christmas...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> skipper keeps on rollin'. 6-0.
> 
> möttölä only 4pts/4rbs, but still 24 minutes. good game defensively?
> ...


Hello Diablo

Varese-Bologna wasn't a nice game for all  

Rannikko should return on the court in the firsts weeks of the 2004, we hope !

Gretz


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Ora posto in italiano... 
stratifo skipper, una squadra giovanissima con Mancio e belinelli che per me hanno tutto per diventare giocatori Nba(specialmente il secondo considerando che è un '86)!!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Ora posto in italiano...
> stratifo skipper, una squadra giovanissima con Mancio e belinelli che per me hanno tutto per diventare giocatori Nba(specialmente il secondo considerando che è un '86)!!


Non sono tifoso della Fortitudo, ma devo ammettere che mi piace davvero molto quest'anno ! squadra profonda, tanti giovani, gioco spettacolare ... ci sono tutti gli ingredienti giusti :grinning: 

A me piace soprattutto Belinelli mentre in generale vado pazzo per Mottola; i "lunghi" che tirano bene anche da 3 sono la mia passione ( tipo Bonner di Messina o Elliott della Scavo).

Ciao


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

How did Milos Vujanic look?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> How did Milos Vujanic look?


Milos is doing quite well in a young and talented team ( and with a loooong bench).

http://www.legabasket.it/player/?id=VUJ-MIL-80&year=2003&team=1060

Ciao :grinning:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

[edit, sorry cannot delete]

Stuart


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> [edit, sorry cannot delete]
> 
> Stuart


Hey Sabas, have you read my answer ?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Milos is looking good! He is a superb scorer 4 sure.. And he can pass the ball too.He is not a pure PG, but a Frachise type. I think in 2 years he will be the NYK starting PG.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

How is Pavel doing with Metis Varese?? I have seen his stats and he barely plays


----------

